# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Sporthart

## stuyf

...kan een mens met een hartritme van 27 slagen per minuut functioneren? Valt hij dan niet flauw? Sportcardioloog Jan Hoogsteen van het Maxima Medisch Centrum in Veldhoven, gaf uitsluitsel... 
Lees verder: www.stuyfssportverhalen.wordpress.com

----------


## sargento

Ik woon in de dominicaanse rep,
heb hier te horen gekregen dat mijn hart te groot is via een inkijk,ik had regelmatig een zware druk op mijn hart en mijn bloed druk was veel te hoog,heb nu 5 verschillende medicijnen,maar ben soms toch bang,mag geen inspanning meer doen,niet meer werken,moet rustig aan doen,ben ik terecht bang??

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Over hoeveel zorgen je moet maken kan je het beste contact opnemen met je behandelend arts. Die weet precies hoe de zaken er voor staan.
Maar denk dat je niet voor niets moest stoppen met werken.
Maar nogmaals vraag het je arts!
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## sargento

Hallo,
ik ben hier nij verschillende arsen geweest,de een zegt dit,de ander dat,soms geen vertrouwen hier in de artsen,de dominicaanse rep.is toch anders dan holland,ik zal mijn medicijnen opgeven,mss weet u dan meer,
coralat,81 mg=hart asprina 1 pd
nabratin,clopidogrel 75mg 1pd
hypress-pg,hidroclorotiazida 25mg half pd
felogard-10 mg 1pd
nabudol,nebivolol 5mg 1pd
ik hoop dat u hier meer aan heb,
bvd ,sargento/ton

----------


## stuyf

...ik heb dus een vergroot hart. Oorzaak? Veertig jaar duursport! Mijn hart in inspanning loopt als een Zwitsers uurwerk, maar in rust vergeet 'hij' wel eens te tikken. Ik loop daarvoor bij sportcardioloog Jan Hoogsteen. Om die trage rakker in mijn borstkast op ritme te houden slik ik Theolair. Overigens: ik voel mij kiplekker en heb nergens last. Sterkte in Dominica!

----------


## katje45

Hallo Sargento,

Ik ken niet alle medicijnen die je slikt. Maar weet wel dat er een bloedverdunner bij zit, een plaspil, een betablokker.

Is het misschien raadzaam om een second opinion in bv. Holland te doen voor je?

----------


## sargento

hallo, katje,
dankje wel v.d. informatie,
maar kan je me vertellen welk medijn zijn wat is,
dit antwoord is mooi,maar kom ik niet verder mee
bvd,
sargento

----------


## katje45

Hallo Sargento,

De Nabratin ( Clopidogrel) = een bloedverdunner .
De coralaat ( Aspirine) = een bloedverdunner
De Hypres-pg ( hydrochloorthiazide) = een plastablet, of te wel vochtafdrijvend middel.
De Nabudol (nebivolol) = een betablokker. Door dit middel gaat het hart overigens ook wat langzamer kloppen, maar tevens beschermt het het hart en heeft een bloeddrukverlagend effect.

Hoop dat je hier wat meer aan hebt.

----------

